# Copyright when using movie quotes



## Divico (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi,

this is probably a really newbie question.
I´ve written a short soundtrack for my dads birthday using quotes from the Apollo 13 movie, that I found on youtube. 
Am I allowed to put this up on youtube or does this hurt copyrights?


----------



## wst3 (Apr 7, 2018)

IANAL, but I work with music clearances a lot for a local theatre, my interpretation is that those quotes would not fall under fair use. But it is tricky stuff. If you are really curious you should probably consult an intellectual property attorney.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 7, 2018)

Divico said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is probably a really newbie question.
> I´ve written a short soundtrack for my dads birthday using quotes from the Apollo 13 movie, that I found on youtube.
> Am I allowed to put this up on youtube or does this hurt copyrights?



Who knows! seriously, YouTube uses an automated system to take down content or relies on people to report it. Just stick it up and see what happens - don't monetize it though.

Copyrights have no feelings so don't worry about hurting them


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 7, 2018)

I would just assume that noone really cares unless you're making money with it... It doesn't really hurt them in any way and it's propably way to much fuzz for them to file a lawsuite against you... I mean, how many people are for example making cover versions of songs (that are often so popular that the owners must know about it) but there rarely are any problems arising from this... Rather trivial things like that seem to generally be looked over.


----------



## Divico (Apr 7, 2018)

d.healey said:


> Who knows! seriously, YouTube uses an automated system to take down content or relies on people to report it. Just stick it up and see what happens - don't monetize it though.
> 
> Copyrights have no feelings so don't worry about hurting them


Well thats what I thought aswell. No intention to get money from this at all so shouldnt be a problem


----------

